# Wann kommt KDE 3.4 unmasked? und Gimp2.2.3 unmasked?

## bröggle

Hi, wer mich kennt, weiß, dass ich sehr ungerne masked pakete verwende, aber bei diesen beiden (und bei vielen anderen ) ist es so, dass diese mitlerweile schon ewig (2 monate bei kde) masked sind... und in der package.mask steht leider auch nicht warum?

Es sind ja immerhin mainreleases!

-->Weiß einer von euch warum die masked sind?

und wann die unmasked werden?

Benutzt ihr die schon fleißig?Probleme etc?

----------

## sprittwicht

KDE 3.4 gibt es doch erst seit 2 Wochen. Bisher gingen neue KDE-Versionen glaub ich nach etwa einem Monat in den stable-Zweig. Wegen mir könnte die Bewährungsphase auch noch länger dauern, ist mir lieber als nach einem vorschnell stabil gekennzeichneten KDE danach wöchentlich neu zu kompilieren (-r1, -r2, -r3....).

Und für die ganz Eiligen gibt's ja immer noch die maskierten Ebuilds.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Warum so ungeduldig? Neue Softwarepakete sind standardmäßig gemasked, einfach deshalb weil sie unzureichend getestet wurden um gleich in den stable-Zweig zu kommen. Kannst dir doch die Pakete unmasken, wenn du sie benutzen willst.

Ich benutze KDE 3.4 und Gimp 2.2.3 und habe eigentlich keine Probleme (außer, dass Kopete beim herunterfahren abstürzt).

----------

## NightDragon

Gibts ne saubere Methode, alle kde-3.4-Packete in die keywords einzutragen?

Also ohne das von hand zu tun.

Am liebsten wäre mirt auch nur die reinzustellen, die bereits installiert sind.

----------

## aZZe

Ich finde auch, dass die Methode Pakete zu releasen wie sie bis jetzt gehandhabt wurde recht gut ist. Es müssen erstmal ein paar Wochen verstreichen, um die Software aussrecheind zu testen. Bei Gentoo wartet man in der Regel ja nicht allzu lang. Und wer sich halt seiner Sache sicher ist kann ja die Portage Features benutzen, welche eine hervorragende Erfindung sind. Bei manchen Paketen könnte man allerdings etwas länger testen. Stichwort kernel! Aber dazu habe ich ja schon in einem anderen Thread hier was zu gesagt. 

Also....Geduld, Geduld allzu lange wird es nicht dauern....wir sind ja hier nicht bei Debian  :Wink: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ich finde auch, dass die Methode Pakete zu releasen wie sie bis jetzt gehandhabt wurde recht gut ist. Es müssen erstmal ein paar Wochen verstreichen, um die Software aussrecheind zu testen.

 

Hm, aber haben die Entwickler der Software selbst nicht lange genug getestet, bevor sie sich entschieden haben die endgültige Version zu releasen?

Okay, die Praktiken sind wohl von Projekt zu Projekt verschieden, aber gerade bei so einem großen Brocken wie KDE sollte man doch davon ausgehen können, dass es bereits genügend Tests innerhalb des Projektes gab, bevor man sich entschloß es freizugeben.

Ähnlich dürfte es sich doch auch mit Softwareprojekten verhalten, die keine wirklich neuen Funktionen mehr erhalten, aber dennoch weiterentwickelt werden; da haben die Entwickler ja wohl kaum einen Grund eine neue Version rauszubringen, wenn sie von dieser nicht stabilitätstechnisch Überzeugt sind. (Z.B. Systemsoftware, wie coreutils, diffutils, util-linux o.ä.)

----------

## chrib

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *aZZe wrote:*   Ich finde auch, dass die Methode Pakete zu releasen wie sie bis jetzt gehandhabt wurde recht gut ist. Es müssen erstmal ein paar Wochen verstreichen, um die Software aussrecheind zu testen. 
> 
> Hm, aber haben die Entwickler der Software selbst nicht lange genug getestet, bevor sie sich entschieden haben die endgültige Version zu releasen?

 

Sicher haben sie das. Aber können die Entwickler dafür bürgen, dass sich die Software auf Distribution xyz ohne Probleme übersetzen läßt?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Okay, die Praktiken sind wohl von Projekt zu Projekt verschieden, aber gerade bei so einem großen Brocken wie KDE sollte man doch davon ausgehen können, dass es bereits genügend Tests innerhalb des Projektes gab, bevor man sich entschloß es freizugeben.
> 
> 

 

Die Entwickler releasen eine neue Version, die sie für stabil halten. Das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass sie auf jeder Linuxdistribution stabil läuft. Und hier kommen dann die Entwickler der Distribution wieder ans Werk, welche mögliche Fehler finden und (hoffentlich) entfernen, bevor die Software auf die breite Userbasis losgelassen wird. Denn wenn die Distributionsentwickler vorschnell eine Version als stabil markieren, nur weil Upstream sagt dass sie stabil sei, aber sie es in Wirklichkeit gar nicht ist, dann hagelt es von den Usern Bugreports und Complaints darüber, wie man sowas nur als stabil kennzeichnen konnte.

Just my 2 cents

Christian

----------

## Anarcho

Gerade bei grossen ebuilds wie KDE gehe ich davon aus das es beim "testen" nicht darum geht wie stabil nun KDE 3.4 läuft, sonder ob es probleme hinsichtlich Portage respektive Abhänigkeiten gibt. 

Denn wenn nun KDE 4 rauskommt mit qt4 aber die meisten Anwendungen noch mit qt3 arbeiten, dann hast du zwar ein schönes neues KDE aber kannst sonst nichts mehr verwenden. 

Ich denke es geht eher darum.

Mich wunder nur, das gnome 2.10 immer noch garnicht im Portage ist (nur ne 2.10_pre0)

----------

## oscarwild

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Hm, aber haben die Entwickler der Software selbst nicht lange genug getestet, bevor sie sich entschieden haben die endgültige Version zu releasen? 

 

Mag sein, aber nicht im Kontext mit Gentoo. Allein die ebuilds sind einen zusätzlichen Testaufwand wert.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Ähnlich dürfte es sich doch auch mit Softwareprojekten verhalten, die keine wirklich neuen Funktionen mehr erhalten

 

Das fiese an Software ist, dass es dem Fehler egal ist, ob er im bahnbrechenden neuen Feature auftaucht, oder dadurch entsteht, dass jemand lediglich den Quellcode verschönern wollte. 

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> da haben die Entwickler ja wohl kaum einen Grund eine neue Version rauszubringen, wenn sie von dieser nicht stabilitätstechnisch Überzeugt sind.

 

Das dachte man bei der Ariane 5 auch  :Laughing: 

----------

## ossi

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Gibts ne saubere Methode, alle kde-3.4-Packete in die keywords einzutragen?
> 
> Also ohne das von hand zu tun.
> 
> 

 

vielleicht so: 

```
cd usr/portage/kde-base

for i in `ls`; do echo "kde-base/$i ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done;

for i in `ls`; do echo "kde-base/$i" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask; done;
```

um ein bisschen handarbeit wirst du aber nicht herumkommen

J :Wink: 

----------

## Stormkings

hallo, 

also ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch aussieht, aber hier ist kde überhaupt nicht maskiert in der package.mask. sie sind bloß "testing".

und ja ich benutze sie fleißig, sowohl gimp als auch kde. bisher ist noch nichts aufregendes passiert  :Smile:  einzig allein das syncen über bluetooth funktioniert noch nicht mit kitchensync und meinem s65. aber das kann auch sehr gut daran liegen, dass es noch nicht richtig konfiguriert ist. auf der konsole geht es nämlich.

desweiteren muss ich sagen, dass dieses dauernde fragen stellen ("wann wird das endlich stable...?") langsam etwas unbelustigend wirkt. es ist ja durchaus wichtig nach problemen zu fragen und sich darüber auszutauschen, denn dann wird man sehr schnell selbst darauf kommen, ob es sich lohnt vielleicht mal die mit keywords versehenen pakete zu testen. denn genau dafür sind sie ja. gerade bei pakete wie kde sollte es ja dank slots keine so großen probleme darstellen. und wer eben auf stable pakete steht, der wird eben um ein wenig geduld nicht herumkommen. wie die anderen schon sagten, bin ich auch der meinung, dass bei gentoo der zuätzliche testaufwand lohnt.

freundliche grüße, dk

----------

## Lenz

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> desweiteren muss ich sagen, dass dieses dauernde fragen stellen ("wann wird das endlich stable...?") langsam etwas unbelustigend wirkt.

 

FULL ACK! Ich frage mich schon seit einigen Tagen, wann endlich die Frage "Wann kommt 2005.1 raus?" kommt  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Gerade bei grossen ebuilds wie KDE gehe ich davon aus das es beim "testen" nicht darum geht wie stabil nun KDE 3.4 läuft, sonder ob es probleme hinsichtlich Portage respektive Abhänigkeiten gibt.

 

Gerade die großen Brocken (KDE, Mozilla, ...) halte ich für besonders kritisch, da die Entwickler neue Versionen eben nicht raushauen, wenn sie 100% zufrieden sind und sich denken: "Jau, das ist jetzt alles fehlerfrei und optimal."

Im Gegenteil: Die großen Projekte schustern sich wie kommerzielle Entwickler eine Roadmap zusammen, deren Releasezyklen sie dann auch einhalten wollen. Irgendwann steht dann nunmal die  Deadline ins Haus und es werden nur noch die größten Schnitzer korrigiert, bevor der langersehnte Release auf die Massen losgelassen wird. War übrigens bei KDE schon oft der Fall, dass kurz nach der Veröffentlichung (1-2 Wochen) die Versionen x.y.1 und x.y.2 bereitgestellt wurden, weil der Erstrelease eben doch zu verbuggt war.

Ich denke ein Monat ist nicht überkonservativ, um ein wenigstens halbwegs stabiles Paket präsentieren zu können.

----------

## bröggle

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> KDE 3.4 gibt es doch erst seit 2 Wochen.

 

Zitat aus package.mask

```
# <danarmak@gentoo.org> (14 Jan 2005)

# Prereleases of KDE 3.4 - split ebuilds

=kde-base/kbstateapplet-3.4.0_rc1*

=kde-base/akode-3.4.0_rc1*

=kde-base/akregator-3.4.0_rc1*

=kde-base/amor-3.4.0_rc1*

=kde-base/ark-3.4.0_rc1*

=kde-base/arts-3.4.0_rc1*

=kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.4.0_r
```

->ich bin vom 14.Januar ausgegangen

und bei gimp IST es wirklich schon ewig, seitdem die 2.2. er version da ist:

GIMP 2.2.0 Released 2004-12-19

bzw GIMP 2.2.3  Released 2005-01-22

(Update: Debian sid already has the binary package, not even five hours after the source was released  :Smile: 

das steht auf gimp.org

--> da dauerts halt doch ein wenig zu lange, meiner Meinung nach...

p.s.: ich weiß, die Frage ist nervig  :Wink:  sorry, ich musste es aber fragen

@lenz: "Ich benutze KDE 3.4 und Gimp 2.2.3 und habe eigentlich keine Probleme (außer, dass Kopete beim herunterfahren abstürzt)."

--> hey, immerhin besser als alle fünf minuten (soviel zum thema stable  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

Was Du da zitierst, sind die Split-ebuilds. KDE3.4 ist am 16.3. rausgekommen und ist nicht hardmasked, genausowenig wie Gimp-2.2.3. Also nichts, was sich mit einem beherzten Einsatz von package.keywords nicht beheben ließe. Außerdem braucht man für Gimp-2.2 fontconfig-2.1.9, und das ist erst seit einer Woche stable.

----------

## Lenz

Das sind nicht nur Split-ebuilds sonder zudem auch noch ReleaseCandidate-ebuilds.  :Wink:  Die gehören auch gemasked. KDE 3.4 selbst ist nicht mehr gemasked, außer kdewebdev.

----------

## smurfer

Hi,

ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die ewigen Fragen nach dem Release bestimmer ebuilds usw. nervt. Da ich allerdings noch nicht so lange bei gentoo bin, um die Dauer der testing-Phase solcher "Brocken" zu kennen, war ich ganz froh Ã¼ber die Frage... ein GlÃ¼ck, dass sie jemand anders gestellt hat.  :Wink: 

GruÃ, smurfer...

----------

## Stormkings

na ja ist ja alles nicht so tragisch. ich hab nur das gefühl, dass die suchfunktion des forums etwas in vergessenheit gerät, da anscheinend viele fragen häufiger auftauchen. vielleicht sollte diese automatisch aktivieren sobald ein titel eingegeben wurde  :Wink: 

@bröggle: wann war dein letztes mal "emerge --sync"?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bröggle

heute um 11:30 Uhr

Soll ich etwas gegen die gentoo netiquette verstoßen und nochmal syncen weil es was neues im portage gibt?

----------

## flokno

ich schau immer da, ob es sich lohnt, neu zu syncen: http://packages.gentoo.org/archs/x86/stable/

----------

## Fauli

Du kannst auch http://packages.gentoo.org/archs/x86/stable/gentoo.rss als Nachrichtenquelle in KNewsTicker einrichten oder, noch besser, das Karamba-Theme von Jinidog nehmen. (Hier der zugehörige Thread.)

----------

## TieferFeld

Bald sind zwei Monate vorbei. Kde 3.4 ist noch masked. Kde-base ist schon -r2...

Ja, ich weiß, Geduld... Aber wie jemand früher geschrieben hat,  *Quote:*   

> Also....Geduld, Geduld allzu lange wird es nicht dauern....wir sind ja hier nicht bei Debian 

 

Weißt jemand wo das Problem ist? Zuviel zu tun?

Ich habe Geduld, es ist nur eine Frage  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

wo is dein/euer problem?

installiers doch einfach!

du musst doch nicht immer auf portage hören!

----------

## TieferFeld

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> wo is dein/euer problem?
> 
> installiers doch einfach!
> 
> du musst doch nicht immer auf portage hören!

 

Aber es gibt sicher ein Grund dafür, oder?

Ich meine, wenn es kein Problem mit kde-3.4 gäbe, würde es schon stabil. Deswegen habe ich "Angst"  :Wink: 

Auf jeden Fall, war es nur eine Frage.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Roller

Bei mir (und vielen anderen) läuft KDE 3.4 ohne Probleme. Deswgen: installiers einfach.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Ich nehm sonst auch nur stabile Packete, aber bei KDE 3.4 hab ich mal eine Ausnahme gemacht. Das war vor fast einem Monat und ich hab's nicht bereut...  :Wink: 

----------

## SamStone

Ich bin heute von KDE3.3.4 auf 3.4 umgestiegen (dabei hab ich 3.3.4 seit gerade mal einer woche  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei manchen Programmen (wie k3b oder kaffeine) bei "Hilfe" -> "Über KDE" immernoch was von 3.3.4 steht.

Was ist mit diesen Programmen? Müssen die neu kompiliert werden? Funktionieren tuen die ja. Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile oder so?

Amarok ging übrigens überhaupt nichtmehr. Musste ich jetzt neu kompilieren.

EDIT: Und noch eine Frage: Wie lösche ich Kde 3.3.4 jetzt wieder?

----------

## Fauli

 *SamStone wrote:*   

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei manchen Programmen (wie k3b oder kaffeine) bei "Hilfe" -> "Über KDE" immernoch was von 3.3.4 steht.
> 
> Was ist mit diesen Programmen? Müssen die neu kompiliert werden? Funktionieren tuen die ja. Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile oder so?

 Das bedeutet, dass diese Programme weiterhin die kdelibs-3.3.4 benutzen. Sobald du kdelibs-3.3.4 deinstallierst, musst du diese Programme wahrscheinlich neu mergen. Der Nachteil ist, dass beim Starten eines dieser Programme die KDE-Bibliotheken der Version 3.3.4 zusätzlich zu den 3.4-Bibliotheken geladen werden müssen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie lösche ich Kde 3.3.4 jetzt wieder?

 Ich würde sagen, indem du die einzelnen Pakete mit emerge -aC =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.4 =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.4 usw. entfernst.

----------

## SamStone

 *Fauli wrote:*   

>  *SamStone wrote:*   Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei manchen Programmen (wie k3b oder kaffeine) bei "Hilfe" -> "Über KDE" immernoch was von 3.3.4 steht.
> 
> Was ist mit diesen Programmen? Müssen die neu kompiliert werden? Funktionieren tuen die ja. Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile oder so? Das bedeutet, dass diese Programme weiterhin die kdelibs-3.3.4 benutzen. Sobald du kdelibs-3.3.4 deinstallierst, musst du diese Programme wahrscheinlich neu mergen. Der Nachteil ist, dass beim Starten eines dieser Programme die KDE-Bibliotheken der Version 3.3.4 zusätzlich zu den 3.4-Bibliotheken geladen werden müssen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wie lösche ich Kde 3.3.4 jetzt wieder? Ich würde sagen, indem du die einzelnen Pakete mit emerge -aC =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.4 =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.4 usw. entfernst.

 

OK Danke. Dann lass ich es einfach so wie es ist  :Razz:  . Genug Ram und Festplattenplatz hab ich ja sowieso  :Laughing: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Und er lebe hoch, hoch dieser Beitrag!

Nachdem ich ja schon sabbernd auf 3.5 im stable warte muß ja mal zwischendurch gefragt werden, woran es nu hängt?

Ich denke dieser dbus/hal Terror ist wohl daran schuld, oder?

----------

## SvenFischer

Wenn mann vom Teufel spricht: Dbus und Hal haben am Wochenende Meilensteine als stable gewonnen...

Wir können auf KDE 3.5 hoffen

----------

## _hephaistos_

nimm doch einfach die ~arch pakete! es gibt schon so viele leute hier im forum, die diese in verwendung haben (mich eingeschlossen) und von kde selber ist kde 3.5 auch als stable draussen. also nimms einfach (wird ohnehin als SLOT installiert) dh: kde 3.4 und 3.5 nebeneinander sind kein problem!

cheers

----------

## Ampheus

Dasselbe bei mir. KDE 3.5 läuft auf meinem amd64 problemlos, nur der klipper funzt bis jetzt noch nicht, aber das kommt bestimmt noch.  :Smile: 

----------

